# Star Trek (spoilers for 2009 movie)



## Murkrow (May 26, 2009)

Discuss anything about it, whether it be old trek or the new film, really.

I've always been a big fan of Star Trek, and I went to see the film a couple of weeks ago. I absolutely loved it, while it was very risky to have it set before the original series, it was done very well. While usually Star Trek isn't really as fast paced as that film was, it was still good because you expect films to be like that. I really want to see it again before it stops being shown; I don't really like watching films on DVD or TV.

I do like the idea of the film creating an alternate timeline, especially since it opens up a world of future possibilities, I dislike it how a whole lot of things that happened in the original timeline won't happen - the first episode for example. With Pike not being captain, that won't be able to happen any more. I know it's alternate, so those things still do happen, and they happened in old Spock's experience, unless anything else happens in the original timeline, it makes me feel like it was all for nothing.


----------



## foreign contaminant (May 26, 2009)

i thought the movie was okay. most of my star trek knowledge - which has since disintegrated into nothing - pertained to the next generation. i didn't actually watch an episode of the original series before seeing this movie; maybe because of that, i didn't really enjoy the movie as much.

i attribute a lot of my lukewarm reception to circumstances that day. i took a mentally-taxing test that day, my brother and dad were downright fanatical, and i was dragged along against my will.


----------



## Alexi (May 26, 2009)

It was alright. I like how they kept the shuttles boxy and the Enterprise was damn sexy. But.

One: Let's move away from ToS and TNG and make some DS9 movies

Two: That was just uncool to lose Archer's dog in subspace, Scotty. D:<


----------



## Slartibartfast (May 26, 2009)

Okay, I have to admit that this was only the second Star Trek film (or episode) I've ever seen. In other words, I knew almost nothing of the originals. And...I loved it. I thought that (SPOILER) the alternate timeline was a masterstroke, as they can now do anything they want without Trekkies getting ticked off. And I found out that my next-door neighbor has EVERY SINGLE EPISODE OF STAR TREK (all 600+) and he's willing to let me borrow them. :D New trekkie coming up fast.


----------



## Minnow (May 27, 2009)

I likez it. I'd seen a few episodes before and one movie, but the movie kind of spurred me on, so I'm planning to try to watch some now. To anyone who knows, what series should I watch first?

It was kind of unsettling, though, that Spock and Kirk were all like:

"I am emotionless, as is logical."
"Haha, Vulcan's gone."
"WHAT'D YOU SAY ABOUT MY MOTHER?!" *attacks*

Chekov's awesome.


----------



## Alexi (May 27, 2009)

Emotional!Spock bothered me.

Watch in order, Minnow: Original Series, TNG, DS9, Voyager and Enterprise. And watch the movies. Yes, all of them. 

Get crackin'


----------

